# KA24E parts motor... FREE PARTS



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey fellow 240 dudes, I removed a KA24E from my 1989 240SX M/T this week. The motor had only 93,000 miles on it, and ran well, but I'm parting it out. The water pump is brand new (only ran for 50 feet) and everything is great on it. I know I'm not supposed to make a sales pitch on here, so I'll give out parts for free. Reply to this thread if you need ANYTHING from this motor, and it's yours. The distributor cap and rotor are BRAND NEW in box, never been used, brand new spark plugs, absolutely everything about the motor worked great. Help me clean out my garage and simplify my car life!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sooo..... what cha replacing that nice big hole under you hood with?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Sooo..... what cha replacing that nice big hole under you hood with?


The 1997 S14 KA24DE, with a full T04E turbo kit. I have the engine, and I'm ordering the turbo kit tomorrow. I'm also throwing in a Koyo radiator to keep it cool, and my tranny already has a Power Dura stage 1 racing clutch and short throw shifter. The turbo kit is a top mount T04E with 24" FMIC.

Seriously people, if you need any KA24E parts, don't hesitate to ask. I've got alternator, water pump, oil pump, fuel injectors, etc. It's all headed to the junkyard if you don't claim it!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> The 1997 S14 KA24DE, with a full T04E turbo kit. I have the engine, and I'm ordering the turbo kit tomorrow. I'm also throwing in a Koyo radiator to keep it cool, and my tranny already has a Power Dura stage 1 racing clutch and short throw shifter. The turbo kit is a top mount T04E with 24" FMIC.
> 
> Seriously people, if you need any KA24E parts, don't hesitate to ask. I've got alternator, water pump, oil pump, fuel injectors, etc. It's all headed to the junkyard if you don't claim it!


 hmm how bout the entire engine?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

how about gettin the head maybe?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I NEED this motor.... i have a 90 240sx with a Grenaded Bottom end... Give me a price and I'll see what I can come up with...

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i need the water pump, please pm me about it.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> I NEED this motor.... i have a 90 240sx with a Grenaded Bottom end... Give me a price and I'll see what I can come up with...
> 
> Thanks
> Keith


 lmao i need this more i've got NO engine i broke 3 wrist pins on the old motor. bought a newer one and it had the same problem

Don


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> lmao i need this more i've got NO engine i broke 3 wrist pins on the old motor. bought a newer one and it had the same problem
> 
> Don


I thought you were selling your car though? This motor had a couple problems, like the usual clicking and grinding. The grinding (timing chain) got pretty bad towards the end. I'm going to want to not send out the entire motor, but I'll see if I can get the head off. If I can (hand tools) I'll be able to ship that. What I had in mind was the water pump, oil pump, spark plugs, distributor components, that sort of thing. The water pump is going to Kardon.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> I thought you were selling your car though? This motor had a couple problems, like the usual clicking and grinding. The grinding (timing chain) got pretty bad towards the end. I'm going to want to not send out the entire motor, but I'll see if I can get the head off. If I can (hand tools) I'll be able to ship that. What I had in mind was the water pump, oil pump, spark plugs, distributor components, that sort of thing. The water pump is going to Kardon.


eye <3 you, pm me and we'll discuss pricing and shipping and whatnot.


----------



## slow_240 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm interested in the IAT sensor.


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

*THE HEAD!*

I have a KA with a cracked head. Poor and need a head! HELP!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I thought you were selling your car though? This motor had a couple problems, like the usual clicking and grinding. The grinding (timing chain) got pretty bad towards the end. I'm going to want to not send out the entire motor, but I'll see if I can get the head off. If I can (hand tools) I'll be able to ship that. What I had in mind was the water pump, oil pump, spark plugs, distributor components, that sort of thing. The water pump is going to Kardon.


 damn i 4got i was selling it but no one wants to buy it tis only 900 damn ppl get a job or something and buy my friggin car

Don


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

*Interested buyer*



sunnydet90 said:


> damn i 4got i was selling it but no one wants to buy it tis only 900 damn ppl get a job or something and buy my friggin car
> 
> Don



Tried to contact you by Yahoo! contact me, [email protected]


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

slow_240 said:


> I'm interested in the IAT sensor.


When I installed the intake cone, I broke off the IAT sensor's plastic mount, but the sensor is fine. That'll be $5 to ship. PM me with info.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

nismobleed said:


> I have a KA with a cracked head. Poor and need a head! HELP!


I'm pulling the head off the block this weekend. What do you need from it, just the whole assembly with camshaft and timing chain?
Lol, I'm going to keep one piston as a souvenir.


----------



## StreetTech180 (Mar 30, 2005)

Can I have your T04E? It's not fair, you're going to be pushing over 300hp with those 760cc Tomei injectors. You should donate your T04E to me.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Go away. There is no 180SX in Street Tech.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Sooo..... what cha replacing that nice big hole under you hood with?


Yeah, I forgot to mention the Tomei 760cc side feed injectors and Walbro 255lph fuel pump...


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

*Just the head!*



bridrive55 said:


> I'm pulling the head off the block this weekend. What do you need from it, just the whole assembly with camshaft and timing chain?
> Lol, I'm going to keep one piston as a souvenir.



The bare head would be fine... As long as it isn't cracked like mine...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

nismobleed said:


> The bare head would be fine... As long as it isn't cracked like mine...


No camshaft or any of that bollocks? You're sure you want this? It might be expensive to ship. You can log on to www.upsstore.com and get an estimate. Sure, I'll give you the head, if you pay for shipping.


----------



## slow_240 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm unable to PM you. I'll try to hit you up on aim if possible.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

slow_240 said:


> I'm unable to PM you. I'll try to hit you up on aim if possible.


Email @ [email protected]. I check that like 50 times a day, and I'm only on AIM at night.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Still got an alternator, fuel rail, injectors, distributor with 2 sets of components, all valves, air intake arm, etc... Claim it if you want it, I'm junking everything in a week.


----------

